# Richard Pryor Dies



## kenpo0324 (Dec 10, 2005)

Richard Pryor, 
The groundbreaking comedian whose profanely personal insights into race relations and modern life made him one of hollywood's Biggest black stars, Died of a heart attack. 
He was 65

.:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 10, 2005)

he was a comedy genius.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 10, 2005)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2005)

I remember first hearing him and his: "Ni**er with a seizure" and just :roflmao: 
He was a genius indeed. He broke racial barriers as well with his work. 

.:asian:


----------



## Xequat (Dec 11, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Gemini (Dec 11, 2005)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2005)

I watched his variety show as a kid.  I'd laugh till the tears fell.  He will be missed.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 15, 2005)

. :asian:


----------

